# I have a prescription, where to buy from UK?



## Riot (May 12, 2021)

Hi,

So I have been to a private doctor and after a few chats and blood work I have a prescription for TRT. Specifically 125mg per week of testosterone enanthate.

The script states 250ml/1ml

When I've been calling around to find where to buy it I can only find 1ml ampoules and for x6 will cost £257.

Does anyone know of a better place to buy testosterone enanthate with a prescription for less in the UK. I would prefer the 10ml vials but cannot find them anywhere.

Makes me really question why anyone ends up paying for legit TRT as its so expensive!

Thanks.


----------



## snake (May 12, 2021)

I can't help in the UK but will tell you, the same thing is going on in the States. Insurance companies would rather have you buy the little 1mls and hit you with a copay each time than once for a 10 ml vial. I think for that reason, big pharma is putting out more 1ml. vials and less 10ml vials. 

It may not help but see if your Dr. can change your script to 125mg/week with a 3 month refill and ask the Pharmacy to order the 10mg vial. It's a shot in the dark but best of luck.


----------



## Crom (May 12, 2021)

snake said:


> I can't help in the UK but will tell you, the same thing is going on in the States. Insurance companies would rather have you buy the little 1mls and hit you with a copay each time than once for a 10 ml vial. I think for that reason, big pharma is putting out more 1ml. vials and less 10ml vials.
> 
> It may not help but see if your Dr. can change your script to 125mg/week with a 3 month refill and ask the Pharmacy to order the 10mg vial. It's a shot in the dark but best of luck.



  The pharmacy I get my generic Viagra from for $1 a pill, just informed me I can now get 10 ML bottles of Wayward Test Cyp from them. I'm very excited. I'm sick of the tiny bottles. Pharmacist pulled a bottle out of the box for me to look it. It was a really nice looking gold color. I get it filled next week. 

 As for the UK. Isn't it legal to posses PEDS? If so , why not just buy it from someone or go the rout of UGL. Those prices sound a bit high, I honestly wouldn't be able to afford treatment.


----------



## BRICKS (May 12, 2021)

My doc specifies 10 ml vial on the script....


----------



## Crom (May 12, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> My doc specifies 10 ml vial on the script....



  Same for me, but Walgreens still gives out the small bottles to me regardless. It's why I'm switching next week.


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2021)

Crom said:


> The pharmacy I get my generic Viagra from for $1 a pill, just informed me I can now get 10 ML bottles of Wayward Test Cyp from them. I'm very excited. I'm sick of the tiny bottles. Pharmacist pulled a bottle out of the box for me to look it. It was a really nice looking gold color. I get it filled next week.
> 
> As for the UK. Isn't it legal to posses PEDS? If so , why not just buy it from someone or go the rout of UGL. Those prices sound a bit high, I honestly wouldn't be able to afford treatment.




which pharmacy do u get ur viagra and test from?


----------



## Crom (May 12, 2021)

j2048b said:


> which pharmacy do u get ur viagra and test from?



   CareRX pharmacy in Tallahassee. I've been getting my viagra from him for years. The owner is a pretty cool Indian dude.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 12, 2021)

The chances of you getting the 10ml vials without your doc specifically prescribing them is zero. Simply ask him to specify it on the script; that way any pharmacy will be able to order it for you. 

Also, you can't really complain about the cost when going private dude. It goes with the territory. If penny pinching is your thing then the NHS is right there.


----------



## Crom (May 12, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The chances of you getting the 10ml vials without your doc specifically prescribing them is zero. Simply ask him to specify it on the script; that way any pharmacy will be able to order it for you.
> 
> Also, you can't really complain about the cost when going private dude. It goes with the territory. If penny pinching is your thing then the NHS is right there.



  ^^^^ This right here. Private is pricey, even in the states. Some clinics can get up to $150 a month just for a shitty test blend.


----------



## Riot (May 12, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies.

Got idea to get the doctor written up for 10ml vials. Maybe that will help reduce the price.

My main concern is that I have to travel for work so want a legit reason for carrying test in case I get stopped. Having a prescription and travel letter was my reason for going.

The UK right now is pushing gels and pellets, my doc even said he wouldn't recommend it! (he even told me he used to take illegal test when he was younger!)


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 12, 2021)

Riot said:


> The UK right now is pushing gels and pellets, my doc even said he wouldn't recommend it! (he even told me he used to take illegal test when he was younger!)


All UK docs push gels first because the vast majority of patients are scared of needles. It's also easy to stop if you run into any serious issues due to the half life. 

Make it clear that you're fine with needles and you'll be offered the good stuff. NHS offered me sustanon or Nebido - you'll struggle to find Test E through them. I chose Nebido, gold standard for TRT imo, and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Riot (May 13, 2021)

OK, so Dr has said she can change prescription to sustanon or cyp for me.

She did say starting dose for sustanon is 250 every 3 weeks, does this sound right?
The enanthate she was prescribing was 125 per week.

Sustanon is only £3.15 per ml lol. Massive saving


----------

